# Case IH 9230



## tbaumann (May 21, 2009)

I have a 1992 case ih 9230. When the weather gets around the 90 degree F. the coolant tempature reaches 200 to 210 degrees F. The tractor normaly runs 180 degrees F. It has a new water pump the belt is good and I blew out the radiator and then washed it out. Has anybody else had this problem? Or does anybody have any suggestions? Or is it just time to have the radiator looked at?


----------

